# Mignon Chrono or Baratza Virtuoso for Moccamaster and French Press



## Masantos (Jun 18, 2021)

I am looking for a new electric grinder and have narrowed down to the mignon chrono or the baratza virtuoso+. I can get both for about the same price and they seem to be well regarded. I brew with a moccamaster daily and a french press occasionally. I weight my beans before hand so I don't need any fancy bells and whistles, just looking for the best grind.

I wouldn't mind stretching the budget but from what I read there is really not much need if I don't do expresso.

Any opinions on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

if you can find it for a good price the Wilfa uniform is a very competent filter grinder. It is a stepped grinder, unlike the chrono, but is a single doser so ties in with you already pre-weighing your beans. I've found it to be consistent with what you put in you get out weight wise (I assume there will obviously be some exchange going on but never had a noticeable issue with that) as well as having pretty decent consistency with grind size (eye balled only)

It also has an auto-off when its finished grinding although is known to be quite a slow grinder (apparently deliberate, something to do with exposing the beans to less heat. Not sure I buy into that given we're just about to pour boiling water on them)

very little static, if any, if you RDT the beans first too


----------



## Masantos (Jun 18, 2021)

I've considered the uniform and the fellow ode as well.

I could jump to the uniform, it looks great gets great reviews, but I couldn't find a direct comparison between it and the mignon.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I agree re the uniform. It is a quality grinder. It is just finding one that is the problem as you say.


----------

